# extending trolling motor cables.



## kooldecker (May 11, 2019)

hi folks,
I have a quick question regarding extending my trolling motor cables. I'm going to use a pair of jumper cables 4 gauge to extend my trolling motor to put my batteries up front. my question is do I need to take the leads all the way up into the motor? or can I just cut them off close to the head and go from there? thanks again for all your help! 
jason


----------



## gnappi (May 11, 2019)

I wouldn't. 

Jumper cables are often made of plastic covered copper clad aluminum wire and they are not meant for permanent deployment in a continuous heavy duty harsh environment. 

The right OFC marine gauge wire (home run not spliced) doesn't cost that much more... IMO.


----------



## eshaw (May 12, 2019)

I'd suggest that you situate the batteries where you want them. From there run you some heavier gauge wire (depends on the distance you're covering) and install quick connect. Put the other half of the quick connect on the end of your trolling motor and call it a day. This way you aren't cutting your trolling motor wires short and you still have a way to remove it you want or need to later.


----------



## marshman (May 22, 2019)

Jumper cables WILL get hot running a trolling motor.. don’t do it... or... keep a good serviceable fire extinguisher handy!!


----------



## LDUBS (May 23, 2019)

KoolDeck -- your screen name brings back some pretty old memories. I worked for a swimming pool company back in the late 60's and among other things used to do kool decks. Wondered if that is what your screen name is based on.


----------



## eardrum (Sep 4, 2019)

Just joined the forum. Hello! Fairly new to owning a boat and I've already found answers to several questions here. The question now is about hot cables so this looks like a good place to start. Got a hand-me-down Trolling Motor from a friend. Took it out yesterday for a check out and the head AND cables get hot running at speed 5 (Minn Kota 55 Vector). These are the factory cables directly connected to a new battery. The head of the TM gets hot also. I would expect warm but it's somewhere close to too hot. Is this normal? Note: I was running on slower speeds most of the time and around 20 minutes at 5.


----------



## Riverdog (Sep 5, 2019)

kooldecker said:


> hi folks,
> I have a quick question regarding extending my trolling motor cables. I'm going to use a pair of jumper cables 4 gauge to extend my trolling motor to put my batteries up front. my question is do I need to take the leads all the way up into the motor? or can I just cut them off close to the head and go from there? thanks again for all your help!
> jason




It's frowned upon, but that's what I did. I needed to extend my cables and just spliced them in. If you do it, just make sure you seal the splice with some good adhesive lined shrink tubing. Don't forget to put a breaker/fuse close to the battery
It's worked well since 2013. The cables do get a little warm at full power for extended run time. It's a motoguide varimax 55lb. 

Just to be clear, I do not disagree with anything said above.

I do plan to replace the cables with some new marine grade wire that I have already bought. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Riverdog (Sep 5, 2019)

eardrum said:


> Just joined the forum. Hello! Fairly new to owning a boat and I've already found answers to several questions here. The question now is about hot cables so this looks like a good place to start. Got a hand-me-down Trolling Motor from a friend. Took it out yesterday for a check out and the head AND cables get hot running at speed 5 (Minn Kota 55 Vector). These are the factory cables directly connected to a new battery. The head of the TM gets hot also. I would expect warm but it's somewhere close to too hot. Is this normal? Note: I was running on slower speeds most of the time and around 20 minutes at 5.



I would replace the cables. You can find factory replacement cables for the minn kota.

Try this https://www.fish307.com/minn-kota-trolling-motor-part-leadwire-10-ga-max-at-hand-2090650/


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 6, 2019)

eardrum said:


> Just joined the forum. Hello! Fairly new to owning a boat and I've already found answers to several questions here. The question now is about hot cables so this looks like a good place to start. Got a hand-me-down Trolling Motor from a friend. Took it out yesterday for a check out and the head AND cables get hot running at speed 5 (Minn Kota 55 Vector). These are the factory cables directly connected to a new battery. The head of the TM gets hot also. I would expect warm but it's somewhere close to too hot. Is this normal? Note: I was running on slower speeds most of the time and around 20 minutes at 5.



Take the head cover off and inspect the wires and connections. I bought a used Minn Kota 74# 24v Maxxum that during the first outing the head got so hot it was actually smoking. Took the head cover off when I got home and the butt connection on the positive wire was severely corroded. Simply cut out the bad parts of the wire and reconnected with quality tinned wire and a tinned heat shrink butt connector. The negative wire shield was slightly melted due to the heat, so I did the same to it. Worked perfect.


----------

